# De quoi s’arracher les cheveux !



## Marine35 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour ! Je suis en congés jusqu’à dimanche soir et là je reçois un sms d’une maman qui veut me voir pour m’apporter l’avenant ( qui prendrait effet au 1er septembre !) et elle m’annonce en même temps qu’elle s’est trompée pour mes congés payés de l’année dernière qu’elle m’a réglé en brut au lieu du net et qu’il faut qu’on voit ça ensemble ! Au passage j’attends toujours le paiement pour la période juin 2021/mai 2022 vu qu’elle a oublié de me les régler avec le salaire de juin ! Je suis un petit peu voire beaucoup énervée !


----------



## Pity (25 Août 2022)

Un peu cours pour un avenant !
Perso, si ça ne m'intéresse pas, je l'a ferai poireauter comme elle l'a fait avec vos cp...
Par contre, je vérifierai si elle vous a bien payé en brut...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (25 Août 2022)

Bonsoir

Vous étiez au courant pour cet avenant ? Vous en aviez discuter ?

Pour l avenant elle peu attendre lundi votre reprise 

Par contre pour les cp pas encore payés qui doit être fait avec le salaire de juin , ça fait quasi 2 mois , vous lui avez pas réclamer ?  C est pas quelque chose qu on laisse trainer 

Perso a votre place tant que ce PE ne m a pas payer mes cp je n accepte pas l avenant


----------



## Marine35 (25 Août 2022)

_Pity très court même !  Et puis elle croit sérieusement que j’ai envie de la revoir alors que je suis en congés ! _


----------



## Marine35 (25 Août 2022)

Sandrine l’avenant ça fait un petit moment qu’il en est question. Effectivement ça peut attendre lundi au point où on en est mais d’un côté je veux savoir où elle veut en venir avec cette histoire de cp payés en brut au lieu d’en net et ce qu’elle a en tête ( je sens que ça ne va pas me plaire). Je lui ai réclamé le paiement de mes cp dès le 25 juin mais elle avait déjà fait sa déclaration et rien calculer ( d’habitude elle est plus tard à faire la déclaration)


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour les Cp de l'année derniere payés en brut Ok ? Pour ma part si un PE fait cette erreur un an plus tard il s'assoit sur la différence.par contre je serais curieuse de savoir si une assmat doit rembourser le trop perçu si longtemps 
J'imagine que du coup cette année les CP sont tout bien calculés ils sont à payer en juin elle attend quoi.
Pour l'avenant si vous en avez parlé tu sais déjà s'il te convient alors lis le très attentivement et ne signe que si c'est correct pour toi. Demander fermement le paiement des Cp retard de 2 mois il ne faut pas pousser!
Bon courage


----------



## kikine (26 Août 2022)

elle a 3 ans pour réclamer une erreur comptable.. donc oui elle est encore largement dans les délais
en revanche il faudra lui dire que si elle réclame la différence, il faudra qu'elle modifie le bs concerné, qu'elle va surement devoir rembourser une partie de la cmg reçue (si elle n'est pas au max) qu'elle va devoir modifier la déclaration d'impôt.... bref tout un bordel administratif...
perso je ne réponds pas a son sms.. je ne donne aucun signe de vie jusqu'à ma reprise, le lundi matin je lui réclame les cp non payés, je lui dit qit que je vais réfléchir sur son avenant une fois le papier en main et qu'elle aura ma réponse dans 1 mois car si elle n'était pas pressée de me payer les cp ben moi non plus je ne suis pas pressée pour signer son papier, pour finalement... le refuser... car faut pas non plus prendre les gens pour des.... pigeons (pour rester polie)


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Août 2022)

Pour ma part je serais curieuse de savoir ce que l'erreur sur les cp représente  comme somme car toutes les corrections que tu annonces kikine ce n'est pas rien !


----------



## kikine (26 Août 2022)

non ce n'est pas rien au pire l'erreur monte a une centaine d'euros selon le salaire, vu comment la mère procède avec l'administratif je ne suis pas sûre que cela vaille la peine de se prendre autant la tête, mais bon puisqu'elle le veut et bien je l'obligerai a faire les choses correctement car du coup l'am aussi est embêtée pour la déclaration d'impôt, donc....


----------



## Chouchou301 (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour, ne signez pas cet avenant tant que le problème des CP "payés en brut" et ceux qu'elle devait payer en juin 2022 n'est pas réglé....

Pour cet avenant vous avez un "délai raisonnable" pour y répondre favorablement, ou non... même si vous en aviez parler avant. 
Serait-ce pour une baisse d'heures ? Augmentez votre tarif pour limiter la perte ! Un avenant c'est l'aboutissement d'une négociation et non être mis devant le fait accompli...

Vu que cette PE fait traîner, faites de même.... 

(Perso un contrat qui "cafouille" comme ça je profite d'un avenant pour refuser et que le PE me licencie)


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

Kikine pour le paiement de mes congés payés en effet elle a intérêt à me les régler maintenant mais je crains qu’elle déduise du montant la somme trop perçue. Je ne sais pas si c’est légal mais ce sera niet pour moi


----------



## kikine (26 Août 2022)

non ce n'est pas légal, si elle le fait dites lui que vous irez réclamer votre dû au tribunal, pour le trop perçu elle doit modifier les bs du mois concerné


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

Nounoucat1 l’avenant ça reste à voir qu’il me convienne…pour la mensu il faut faire 2 calculs selon si école ou vacances scolaires et pour cela il faut connaître les semaines travaillées. De mon côté il risque d’y avoir du changement pour juillet ou août ( mon conjoint démarre un nouveau travail lundi) et je souhaite profiter de l’avenant pour y indiquer la modalité du paiement des congés ( avant la nouvelle CCN c’était par 12eme)


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

Chouchou301 l’année dernière j’avais dû réclamer mes cp déjà et ça avait été vite réglé mais là c’est abusé. Elle est comptable !


----------



## Chouchou301 (26 Août 2022)

@Marine35  : refusez l'avenant, ça fait 2 fois qu'elle vous "balade" (être comptable aggrave son cas je dirai, se tromper entre le brut et le net franchement...) et cela risque de continuer... trouvez un enfant à accueillir dont les parents seront plus respectueux de votre travail.


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Août 2022)

Et bien perso c'est tout vu je REFUSE l'avenant et au revoir !!!


----------



## liline17 (26 Août 2022)

Je demanderai d'abord un délai de réflexion, pour avoir le temps de trouver un autre contrat


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

Cette histoire me stresse, c’est génial pour mes dernières heures de vacances ! Je veux en avoir le cœur net et savoir ce qu’elle a en tête au plus vite ! Ça m’embête fortement mais je lui ai donné rdv à 17h.


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Août 2022)

Je ne la recevrais pas avant ma reprise lundi prochain. Mais si vous acceptez, que vous voir plus tôt est à sa demande, je lui facturerai ce temps en heures complémentaire sur le bulletin de salaire de août. Évidemment, prendre un temps de réflexion pour ce qui concerne l'avenant. Si elle vous le présente aujourd'hui pour un début le premier septembre, lui dire que ce n'est pas possible. Et comme idéalement je ne fais pas débuter un avenant en cours de mois, si j'en acceptais les termes, il prendrait effet au plus tôt en octobre prochain. Bien sûr, si avenant à la baisse, j'augmenterai mon taux horaire. Et bien sûr, pas d'accord possible sur l'avenant si le retard de paiement des CP persiste. Donnez nous des nouvelles.


----------



## Pioupiou (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Pour le remboursement du cmg si elle touche le plafond rien qu'avec le salaire sans les cp elle ne remboursera rien car le montant des cp n'a pas d'influence dans ce cas, parcontre si elle touche moins que le plafond et qu'il lui reste 15% à sa charge la il y de forte chance  qu'elle rembourse quelque chose. De plus sa déclaration d'impôts est fausse donc crédit d'impôts faut  bref beaucoup de paprasse pour en gros 21% du montant des cp payés  en trop


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

Catie j'accepte de la recevoir aujourd'hui uniquement parce que je suis tracassée et inquiète concernant cette histoire de brut/net mais en aucun cas je ne signe l'avenant aujourd'hui ni tant qu'elle ne me paie pas mes congés


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

Pioupiou il y a aussi ma propre déclaration d'impôts qui est fausse ainsi que mes bulletins de salaire et en effet ça représente beaucoup trop de tracas administratifs. Elle a fait une erreur, elle assume mais je vais voir ses intentions à 17h, j'avoue que j'ai peur mais il est hors de question qu'elle déduise du paiement de mes congés de la dernière période. Après tout ce n'est pas mon problème, c'est son erreur, elle n'avait pas besoin de l'évoquer, c'est un peu tard mais si elle abordé le problème c'est qu'elle souhaite un remboursement


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Août 2022)

Marine reprends avant 17 h ton bulletin de salaire du mois de juin de l'année dernière pour voir si tu as réellement touché les cp en brut si oui calcule le trop perçu. Mais en aucun cas elle soustrait aux cp de cette année . Si l'erreur est vraie il faut lui dire toute les corrections pour l'administratif . Et dis lui bien que cette année elle est déjà bien en retard pour payer il ne faudrait pas se tromper encore?!


----------



## Pioupiou (26 Août 2022)

Il faut lyi dire que le remboursement ne se fera que sur présentation du bs de pajemploi rectifier et non avant


----------



## Pioupiou (26 Août 2022)

Pour tes impôts faux ce représentent en gros que 21% du montant des impots  c'est à dire le taux de cotisation cela ne devait pas changer grand chose sur le montant final que tu as payé.
L'abattement correspond à peut près  30 % de la somme donc au 30% de 21 % represente pas grand chose au final .
A la louche pour 500€ tu as perçu 100€ de trop sachant que après abattement soit environ 30% cela représente 30€ de déclaré en trop .
Ce n'influence en rien to P.A.S. à mon avis, ni le montant des impots pour l'année en question.


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

Nounoucat1 le souci c’est que l’année dernière elle avait également oublié de calculer  le montant de mes cp. Donc je peux « m’amuser » à vérifier à partir du bs de juillet mais elle réglait encore par 12eme et bizarrement elle avait fait le nécessaire mais là il faut qu’elle me règle 1 année de cp en 1 seule fois et ce n’est toujours pas fait 😡


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

Pioupiou peu importe au final si pour mes impôts ça ne change pas grand chose, elle a fait une erreur et il y a le problème de plusieurs bs également


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

Avenant non signé. De toute façon le relais lui a dit de calculer mon salaire sur 10h hebdo et de me payer en heures complémentaires pour les vacances scolaires soit 30h ! Elle a calculé 200€ de trop perçu pour mes congés qu’elle a déduit du paiement de mes congés qu’elle me doit ! 😡


----------



## kikine (26 Août 2022)

et bien dis donc, elle est sacrément culottée !!!
alors déjà vous lui dites que si elle ne vous verse pas la somme ENTIERE des cp du cette année elle se retrouvera au prud'homme, que vous acceptez de rembourser le trop perçu mais que :
1- certainement pas 200€ en 1 fois (vous étalez le paiement le remboursement ne dois pas excéder 10% du salaire (il me semble a vérifier)
2- que se sera fait APRES rectification des BS concernés
3- que vous refusez les heures non prévues et payées par la mensualisation si elle a besoin de 40h elle réserve et paie pour 40h hors de question de faire 30h comp par semaine lors des vacances


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Août 2022)

C'est illégal ! Totalement illégal !!!! Le trop payé éventuel ne peux pas être retenu sur les cp de cette année. Si il y a eu un trop perçu par le salarié, un échéancier doit être proposé et accepté par le salarié.  En effet une retenue sur salaire ne peut pas légalement pas  excéder 10% du montant du salaire mensuel !!!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Août 2022)

Ah la la le relais toujours autant a côté de plaque 

Moi a votre place j accepte rien de se qu elle a vous proposer aujourd'hui et l avenant je ferais traîner en longueur pour le signer même quand elle l aura fait dans la légalité


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Août 2022)

Non mais sérieux 200euros de trop perçu pour les Cp. Il faut vraiment vraiment que tu étudies toi même les calculs elle te trompe! 
Tu devrais lui dire que tu t'es renseignée auprès d'un ******************************************************** et qu'il faut absolument corriger tous les bulletins de salaires où il y a erreur puis tout recalculer. Quand la somme exacte est juste établir un échéancier de remboursement.
Il est vraiment bizarre son avenant. Je pense qu'elle ment pour les vacances payées en heures complémentaires. C'est un moyen de se faire avoir si choubidou va en vacances chez ses grands parents.


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

J’en pleure tellement je suis dégoûtée ! Je lui ai fait remarquer que plusieurs bs étaient faux, qu’elle avait perçu la cmg, crédit d’impôt…aucune réaction ! Je lui ai dit que en gros vu qu’elle me déduit pas loin de la moitié de mes cp ça représente 1/2 année de travail ! Je lui ai dit que si elle maintient de me retirer 200€ je ne signe aucun avenant. Le relais a indiqué de compter que  les mercredis et rajouter les vacances scolaires en heures complémentaires car c’est plus simple ! Franchement je n’ai aucune envie de reprendre lundi


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

Nounoucat1 malheureusement elle dit vrai pour le relais et dans son cas elle n’a personne pour garder son enfant


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Août 2022)

Non mais c est n importe quoi si il est prévu que l enfant vienne pendant les vacances scolaires celle ci doit être comptabilisés dans la mensualisation

Je crois que a votre place je refuserais tout avenant comme ça elle vous licencie . Je crois que ce PE sera pas une grosse perte pour vous et sa vous permettra de trouver un bien meilleur contrat


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

Sandrine elle est prévenue que je refuserais un avenant donc à elle de voir pour les 200€ même avec un avenant avec une mensu correcte


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Août 2022)

Je précise : une retenue sur salaire ne peut pas être supérieure à 1/10eme du salaire NET. (10% du salaire net maximum) !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Août 2022)

Mais refusez l'venant et basta c'est une vraie c.nne votre PE là elle vous licencie et bonsoir Clara mais elle vous paie vos CP ! perso je me rend vite fait bien fait au RAM et demande des explications à la ramette !!! déjà qd un PE est sans arrêt parti voir le RAM mieux vaut fuir !!! çà n'augure rien de bon ... courage et ne vous rendez pas malade je sais ce que c'est c'est humain mais cette personne n'en vaut pas la peine !!! perso pas payée ma porte reste fermée ...


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

Catie ben là c’est presque 50% de mes cp


----------



## Marine35 (26 Août 2022)

Angèle1982 nous sommes d’accord ! Elle est comptable et fille d’assistante maternelle ! C’est une sacrée enfoirée qui ne pense qu’à sa gueule et se fout de tout et à cause d’elle mes dernières heures de congés ( gratuits) sont gâchées ! Je suis en colère et démoralisée


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Août 2022)

Marine, si elle a retenu plus de 10 % de ton salaire net (les cp font partie du salaire) c'est tout simplement illégal. On marche sur la tête avec ce parent employeur ! La menacer d'une procédure devant les prud'hommes ? A toi de voir si tu ne la convainc pas de son "erreur".


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Août 2022)

Flûte alors ! Le ram ne peut pas dire les vacances en heures complémentaires ça revient à faire en heures réelles . Le travail durant les vacances est prévu dans le contrat et mensualisé . Il n'y a plus une seule collègue comptable sur ce forum??
En tout cas Marine terminé avec cettePE .si je comprends l'avenant est pour transformer le contrat a la journée en contrat périscolaire.et bien tu barres l'avenant tu notes  REFUSÉ la date et tu signes. La suite soit le contrat reste comme il est soit elle te licencie.
Bonne soirée ne te laisse pas miner et gâcher le reste de tes vacances


----------



## kikine (27 Août 2022)

montrez nous les calculs pour les cp que l'on vérifie s'il y a vraiment autant de trop perçu, car si 200€ représente la moitié de vos cp, je doute que se soit une simple erreur de paiement en brut c'est pas possible


----------



## Chouchou301 (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour @Marine35 ,

Je lis vos posts et je suis dégoûtée, écoeurée de l'attitude de votre PE envers vous.

Posez-vous, refaites vos calculs, notez sur une feuille tout ce qui doit être modifier dans les BS faux...
Les collègues ici pourront vous aider il y a des pros des calculs... (et de la légalité des choses, comme dit catie le coup de l'échéancier pour un éventuel remboursement, le max de 10% du salaire retenu...)

Si cette PE, malgré tout s'obstine et refuse de refaire les BS et tout ce qui s'en suit pour faire les choses dans la légalité (crédit d'impôts, cmg...), donnez-lui rdv aux prud'hommes !
Ne signez rien tant que TOUT n'est pas clair.

Allez au Ram demander des explications (attention, cette PE ment peut-être, je trouve bizarre le calcul de la mensu pour les vacances scolaires...).

REFUSEZ CET AVENANT POINT BARRE !!! 
Vous avez là l'occasion de mettre fin à ce contrat en toute légalité.
Ce PE devra vous licencier et vous retrouverez un enfant à accueillir.


----------



## Marine35 (27 Août 2022)

Kikine si je me base sur ses chiffres: 696 € bruts et comme à l’époque elle me réglait encore par 12eme, elle me versait tous les mois 58€ de cp. Il faudrait que je reprenne les calculs, j’avais calculé de mon côté mais je ne sais plus si j’en ai gardé une trace


----------



## Marine35 (27 Août 2022)

Chouchou301 non non concernant le relais elle dit vrai malheureusement ( il y a quelques années une animatrice avait donné cette méthode de calcul à une de mes pe)


----------



## Chouchou301 (27 Août 2022)

"concernant le relais elle dit vrai malheureusement ( il y a quelques années une animatrice avait donné cette méthode de calcul à une de mes pe)"

 Eh bien il est plus que temps de rappeler au relai la légalité des choses... et leur proposer d'accompagner les parents aux prud'hommes puisque c'est un peu à cause d'eux que le conflit est présent...


----------



## kikine (27 Août 2022)

> Kikine si je me base sur ses chiffres: 696 € bruts et comme à l’époque elle me réglait encore par 12eme, elle me versait tous les mois 58€ de cp. Il faudrait que je reprenne les calculs, j’avais calculé de mon côté mais je ne sais plus si j’en ai gardé une trace


et ta mensualisation est de combien ? sur combien de semaines?


----------



## Marine35 (27 Août 2022)

422 nets sur 46 semaines


----------



## Marine35 (27 Août 2022)

Salaire brut 540 36h hebdo


----------



## kikine (27 Août 2022)

peux tu donner le détail de la mensualisation stp? le contrat a commencé quand ? as tu des enfants de - 15 ans?


----------



## kikine (27 Août 2022)

quel est ton taux horaire brut et  net? on va recalculer les cp car là a vue de nez je ne vois pas de trop perçu


----------



## Marine35 (27 Août 2022)

Je travaille 4 jours semaine contrat débuté le 19/08/2019 dernier avenant date du 01/09/2020 ( je suis passée de 41h à 36h)


----------



## Marine35 (27 Août 2022)

Salaire horaire brut 3,92 salaire horaire net 3,06


----------



## kikine (27 Août 2022)

ok donnes le détail des mensualisations
sur 41h et sur 36h
les semaines de non accueil et date des cp
on va recalculer tout ça


----------



## kikine (27 Août 2022)

ok donc de juin 20 a mai 21 tu as acquis 30 jours soit
36h X 5 X 3.06 = 550.8 a payer 
58 X12= 696
=145.2 de trop perçu au max

tu gagnes déjà 50 balles
que t'as t'elle versé sur les cp de 2019 à 2020?


----------



## Marine35 (27 Août 2022)

Désolée mais je sèche pour retrouver le montant des cp de 2019/2020


----------



## la vosgienne (28 Août 2022)

bonsoir pour le trop perçue elle avait qu'a faire attention moi je lui dirait que je me rembourse rien surtout au bout 1 année c'est pour toutes les Foix ou elle arrive en retard ou le dérangement du dimanche  bonne soirée


----------



## Marine35 (29 Août 2022)

ce matin je n’ai eu aucun avenant ( j’ai prévenu que ce sera un refus) ni aucune lettre de licenciement. Je me demande si on ne cherche pas à me pousser à la démission. Je devais démarrer ma journée à 7h45 et j’ai reçu un sms à 8h pour me prévenir que ce sera 8h30. Au final il était 9h


----------



## Chouchou301 (29 Août 2022)

@Marine35 tenez bon, ne lâchez rien, vous êtes droite dans vos bottes ! 
Limitez les échanges (que ce qui concerne l'enfant), ce PE ne va pas vous payer sur les bases actuelles du contrat si son enfant rentre à l'école... elle sera obligée de vous licencier. 
Refusez tous les "arrangements" (HS/HC...) , stoppez ces abus... 
Bon courage !!!


----------



## Marine35 (29 Août 2022)

Chouchou301 c’est le papa ( jour off pour lui) qui a emmené le petit ce matin. Aucun échange avec lui à part un bonjour. C’est dommage d’en arriver là mais je m’en remettrai. Il est hors de question que je démissionne ou que je signe un avenant


----------



## ChantalGoya (1 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Si l'avenant doit prendre effet le 1er septembre, il aurait dû être proposé au moins 15 jours avant que vous puissiez le lire et éventuellement faire des remarques si cela ne vous convenait pas.

Dans un cas comme celui-ci, je crois que je rappellerai poliment à cette dame que vacances = tranquillité et qu'un employeur n'a pas à déranger son salarié.

Et je lui ferai aussi gentiment remarquer que l'avenant aurait dû être proposé bien avant et que maintenant, il débutera quand vous l'aurez lu et accepté.
Que ce n'est pas au salarié d'organiser l'administratif. Cela peut être coopératif mais c'est du ressort du PE.

Il faut perpétuellement cadrer et rappeler les obligations de chacun. C'est fatigant car ça ne devrait pas être notre rôle


----------



## Chouchou301 (2 Septembre 2022)

@Marine35 comment s'est passée cette semaine ? Du nouveau ?


----------

